# MSD Blaster Coils



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Does anyone have these? 
MSD Blaster Coils LS1, LS2, LS6 - PFYC
Also, along the engine Mod priority chain, where would swapping these Coils fit in. Would a cam, headers for example come first.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've thought about this. PFYC has them for the cheapest I've seen. Summit Racing was selling them for something like $90 a piece. But I'm skeptical as to whether or not these coils would make any kind of difference.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

whats the advantage of having them? Are they worth the money?


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Aside from looking nicer than the stock ones, they trigger multiple sparks. 
In the old days, it was standard to boost the igniting process. 


We would need someone else here to answer that very good question.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Does anyone have these?
> MSD Blaster Coils LS1, LS2, LS6 - PFYC
> Also, along the engine Mod priority chain, where would swapping these Coils fit in. Would a cam, headers for example come first.




Are the blaster coils a good product---- YES

Are they worth the price ---------- ????

Where would these coils fit in during Mod priority---- NOWHERE

With the LS based engines------- headers and exhaust 1st , Cam,intake and heads next

If your trans is an A/4, get a Torque converter with a cam addition.

If you have a M/6 trans. Clutch upgrade is good anytime


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LOWET said:


> Are the blaster coils a good product---- YES
> 
> Are they worth the price ---------- ????
> 
> ...


:agree Until you go FI I doubt you will need more spark then it already can do. If anything, I would expect you to need fuel before spark, just my 2 cents though.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

There has been people on the other forum that procured these coils, didn't feel any butt dyno difference and sold them at a lost in a matter of weeks to the next sucker.

I'm sure by the time it's gotten to the 5th person u can get a set with less than 500 miles for $300


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Please don't buy those things. Not worth the money, the stock coils are fine, I read somewhere the LS2 cols are an improvement over the LS1's.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GM4life said:


> Please don't buy those things. Not worth the money, the stock coils are fine, I read somewhere the LS2 cols are an improvement over the LS1's.


The only thing I would swap out related to spark would be the plug wires and a new set of plugs


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GM4life said:


> Please don't buy those things. Not worth the money, the stock coils are fine, I read somewhere the LS2 cols are an improvement over the LS1's.





LOWET said:


> The only thing I would swap out related to spark would be the plug wires and a new set of plugs


I would say this, the MSD coils maybe benificial for someone that has high HP and high RPM built motor for racing. But for a street car that don't see high rpms and not pushing monster hp, stockers would be fine in my book.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That's why I ask these questions here. You really help guys like me hold onto my money better.
Thank you JP, GM, LOWETT, and batmans.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

anytime.....


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> That's why I ask these questions here. You really help guys like me hold onto my money better.
> Thank you JP, GM, LOWETT, and batmans.


You are welcome.

What's great about this site is when you ask a question, 99.9% of the time you will get a reply that is straight forward and a reply from someone that has real experience with the item you are talking about


----------

